# Adam Morrison



## BigMac (Jan 14, 2005)

8 for 15, 21 point, 0 rebound, 1 ast in 31 minutes.


----------



## Waukee (Jul 14, 2006)

The only thing Charlotte needed this offseason was a swingman that could shoot and put up 20ppg, and Adam Morrison can do that. Perfect pick for them, looks like he's everything that was advertised at Gonzaga.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Watch his next few games. Once the Grizz stuck Dahntay Jones on him and Jones got physical, Morrison was toast. He was getting a lot of open looks early. The Bobcats need to get someone on the interior you have to double team and he will be deadly. Also, his defense is not that bad in the team concept and he will probably become a decent rebounder. I think his NBA position is SG not SF. 

I loved his game and his grit. I think he will figure out how to overcome the body to body defense he will face. He is almot automatic with any amount of space.

Oh and I think Toronto screwed the pooch on this one. Bosh, Morrison, Charlie V would have been superior to what they got and what they had to pay for TJ Ford( :curse.

P.S. Felton looks like crap early.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Morrison is way too one dimensional for me,but he's going to be able to score from appearances this far.I really wanted the bobcats to take Roy because I think he's going to be a better pro and because he was the best 2 available and they have a huge hole in their lineup at the 2.Right now the Bobcats look like crap,but they're just turning the ball over way too much and doing a horrible job on their defensive glass.

Last night Felton was a lot better than he was in the opener when he totally blew.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

Diable said:


> Morrison is way too one dimensional for me,but he's going to be able to score from appearances this far.I really wanted the bobcats to take Roy because I think he's going to be a better pro and because he was the best 2 available and they have a huge hole in their lineup at the 2.Right now the Bobcats look like crap,but they're just turning the ball over way too much and doing a horrible job on their defensive glass.
> 
> Last night Felton was a lot better than he was in the opener when he totally blew.


Sometimes the best pro isn't the best fit for your team.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Prolific Scorer said:


> Sometimes the best pro isn't the best fit for your team.


In Roy's case yes he is. He would have been a perfect fit in Charlotte


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

MemphisX said:


> Watch his next few games. Once the Grizz stuck Dahntay Jones on him and Jones got physical, Morrison was toast. He was getting a lot of open looks early. The Bobcats need to get someone on the interior you have to double team and he will be deadly. Also, his defense is not that bad in the team concept and he will probably become a decent rebounder. I think his NBA position is SG not SF.
> 
> I loved his game and his grit. I think he will figure out how to overcome the body to body defense he will face. He is almot automatic with any amount of space.
> 
> ...


not sure what to watch for in his next few games because all teams know you need to cover shooters and give jones credit for being a good defender. you make a lot of good points but i would not be so quick to throw Andrea Bargnani under the bus that's for sure.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

yes bobcats are disappointing

Morrison really did get shut down by D.Jones

G.Wallace and Felton : I thought they were having break out seasons


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

fjkdsi said:


> yes bobcats are disappointing
> 
> Morrison really did get shut down by D.Jones
> 
> G.Wallace and Felton : I thought they were having break out seasons


not sure what they were doing early on starting knight and felton in the backcourt, to me the coach there is in the hotseat, if he doesnt get it done early he will be gone.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

rainman said:


> not sure what to watch for in his next few games because all teams know you need to cover shooters and give jones credit for being a good defender. you make a lot of good points but i would not be so quick to throw Andrea Bargnani under the bus that's for sure.


Can't you read?They don't have a damned shooting guard,noone except Matt Carroll.At least not until Alan Anderson comes off the inactive list.Morrison isn't a guard,he's a small forward and so is the Bobcats best player.They took him to sell tickets IMO.We needed a SG and we really need some players that are effective in the open court because Felton just isn't that valuable unless you let him run.Morrison isn't a SG and he isn't going to get much on the break either.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Diable said:


> Can't you read?They don't have a damned shooting guard,noone except Matt Carroll.At least not until Alan Anderson comes off the inactive list.Morrison isn't a guard,he's a small forward and so is the Bobcats best player.They took him to sell tickets IMO.We needed a SG and we really need some players that are effective in the open court because Felton just isn't that valuable unless you let him run.Morrison isn't a SG and he isn't going to get much on the break either.


can't i read what, Adam Morrison can certainly play shooting guard it's not like you would be missing his rebounding. you dont like ammo that's fine with me but dont rag on a poster for stating an opinion.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Morrison can play SG, he reminds me a lot of Reggie Miller.


----------



## dubc15 (May 15, 2004)

i disagree. morrison is not quick enough to play the 2. he'd get burned by all opposing 2's.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

dubc15 said:


> i disagree. morrison is not quick enough to play the 2. he'd get burned by all opposing 2's.


 It's not like he's lockdown at the 3 either. You already know you're gonna have to hide him on defense, but his offensive game is close enough to a 2's to where he could realistically succeed. You didn't note that he'd have a decent size advantage on a lot of 2s in the league.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

dubc15 said:


> i disagree. morrison is not quick enough to play the 2. he'd get burned by all opposing 2's.



2g on offense and guards the weaker of the two opposing wings.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Reminds me of Allan Houston.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

rainman said:


> 2g on offense and guards the weaker of the two opposing wings.


Kind of sounds like he lucked out in being matched up with Gerald Wallace in Charlotte, as Gerald can guard the SG or SF position and is naturally a SF.

That said, don't expect Adam Morrison to stop scoring, but try to look out for him doing something that *isn't* scoring.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

MemphisX said:


> Watch his next few games. Once the Grizz stuck Dahntay Jones on him and Jones got physical, Morrison was toast. He was getting a lot of open looks early. The Bobcats need to get someone on the interior you have to double team and he will be deadly. Also, his defense is not that bad in the team concept and he will probably become a decent rebounder. I think his NBA position is SG not SF.
> 
> I loved his game and his grit. I think he will figure out how to overcome the body to body defense he will face. He is almot automatic with any amount of space.
> 
> ...


Dahntay Jones dissected him, but even when he couldn't get a shot off, Morrison always kept his awareness and tried to do a few heady plays. Example for those who didn't get to see, when Dahntay pulled the chair on him early in the fourth, he still tried to save the ball while falling down to prevent it from going out of bounds. He was always running around and coming off screens throughout the game, and it worked very well through three quarters because other guys couldn't stay on him. He was also knocking down open set shots. You're right - he's automatic if he sees daylight.

I also think he's a SG. He's only 200 pounds and _very_ skinny when you get a look at him close-up. I don't think he'll be able to cover SFs in the league as well as he'd cover SGs, and the way he plays screens, he'd work very well as a guard IMO. Reminded me of a bigger Rip Hamilton when Rip first came into the league.

As far as his defense goes, he didn't box out very well, especially in the fourth.

Felton really did have a bad game. He settled for too many jumpers.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Can you say Wally World?


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

compsciguy78 said:


> Can you say Wally World?


better able to create his own shot.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

With this Knight-Felton lineup Morrison was stuck with guarding Lebron last night, he didn't do that bad. I didn't see the Grizzlies game but last night I saw he was atleast trying hard, he wasn't just standing out there, which is more then I can say for a lot of players in this league


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

morrison is too one dimensional in my eyes......if could do a few other things a little better he could probally roll away with R.O.Y. with his personality, hair, stouche, marketing ability etc..


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> With this Knight-Felton lineup Morrison was stuck with guarding Lebron last night, he didn't do that bad.


Strangely enough he did quite well.


----------

